# Which bulb is better for plants?



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello,

Between Coralife 24W 50/50 Compact Fluorescent Bulb and Coralife 24W 10000K Compact Fluorescent Bulb, which is better for growing plants? The 50/50 doesn't specify the K rating.

Coralife 24W 50/50 Compact Fluorescent Bulb - 13" (Straight -Pin)

Coralife 24W 10000K Compact Fluorescent Bulb - 13" (Straight -Pin)


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe the 50/50 is 10k as well:
Coralife 24W 50/50 Compact Fluorescent Straight Pin - 13" - Lighting - Power Compact Lamps at BigalsOnline


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

50/50 bulbs do nothing for plant growth. Actinic bulbs are designed for marine use.

Get a 6500K bulb. They apparently give good growth. I personally like the full 10K bulbs because I like the look but most people say the 6500K bulbs give optimal growth.

Remember to match your lighting with your CO2 uptake.


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

Which one would be better? I want a 6,700k but I can't find a 13" 24w straight pin that has it.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

You could just get this:

Coralife 24W 10000K Compact Fluorescent Bulb - 13" (Straight -Pin)

You could also maybe call J&L to order one for you.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Or try a sponsor!
The 10K is the better choice, although the white portion of the 50/50 is a 10K, the blue portion wont benefit your plants. Stick to a 10K strictly, I dont believe the 24W is available in 6700K but I would have to check.


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh lol..I thought I searched for the right bulb earlier ...I searched it again and it actually has 6,500k so im going to stick with the bulb the fixture came with. thanks though!


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

ps rastapus...when are you guys going to have a shipment of products? Every time I go there you guys are always sold out of everything.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

We just finished our year end inventory and new products are coming in all month. We have been busy sourcing new lines and have come across some new and exciting products from outside the US and Canada. We will update as products arrive.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

please tell me extra long stainless steel scissors are in the new line! im holding out on buyin them until IPU has em.


----------

